
Ask HN: What VPN Providers do you use? - swagasaurus-rex
Looking for a good trustworthy VPN. Don&#x27;t mind paying for the service.
======
shpx
[https://azirevpn.com](https://azirevpn.com) because their documentation is
straightforward, their website is pretty and it seems like they were one of
the first to support WireGuard VPNs, which I'm a big fan of.

If you don't want to use WireGuard (you should though),
[https://privateinternetaccess.com](https://privateinternetaccess.com) because
of that one time they didn't produce logs when they were legally compelled to.

But you should really Google "site:news.ycombinator.com VPN" there was a big
thread on this not that long ago.

------
jrnichols
I rolled my own for my primary but I use Private Internet Access for the
other. the price is right, they're trustworthy, and have been stable for me.

------
alexnewman
Boot node in digital ocean, .... done

